

Celebratory gunfire – Falling-bullet injuries - benfreu
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celebratory_gunfire#Falling-bullet_injuries

======
VLM
Interesting that nobody has tried giving away blanks. That would save quite a
few lives at a low overall cost.

